# Advice pls... 2nd call at 8 months



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like I have a pair of constant callers ... Rosie time between 
1st and 2nd was 14 days, and Ruby's is 16 days .. Both have just turned 8 months .. Ruby's currently on her second call and it's a lot more intense than her first ... Ear plugs needed... At this rate Rosie will be 8 months when she has her 3rd call and Ruby 9 months ... Too early for my liking , so is it best to mate them on there 5th , even then they are still under a year old ... Know its looking into the future just trying to get the best advice ... Thx peeps


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You could look into acupressure mating which should take them out of call for a while. Spotty Cats has used it, I've only heard of it, but instructions are towards the bottom of this page:

Cat Massage - A Hands On Experience

I think there's a video somewhere as well.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> You could look into acupressure mating which should take them out of call for a while. Spotty Cats has used it, I've only heard of it, but instructions are towards the bottom of this page:
> 
> Cat Massage - A Hands On Experience
> 
> I think there's a video somewhere as well.


I looked into it, am abit uncomfortable with it only because am unsure I would be doing it right.. But thanks I will have another read . X


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Suspect that if you do it right the results are obvious - the girl screams and rolls like she has been mated - and if you do it wrong not much happens unless you accidentally put your thumb where the sun doesn't shine...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you get it to work, I'd love to know! Never could find the spot.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Just been out to her... Tried it, she kept on sitting down, she was not impressed lol .. I will give it an hour. I have found the pressure points, pushed downward and in .. Watch this space lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Suspect that if you do it right the results are obvious - the girl screams and rolls like she has been mated - and if you do it wrong not much happens unless you accidentally put your thumb where the sun doesn't shine...


Eeeeeekkkkkkk lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Tried again ... No luck , it's either am doing it wrong or she just is not responding to it ... Oh well , back to the drawing board...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Saw the thread title and of course thought acupressure 

My girls tend to call from 14-20 weeks of age, haven't mated anyone under 12 months, acupressure takes them off for 8-10 weeks.
And when they call with kittens and can go off caring for them it quickly settles them back in to complete raising their brood.

It takes a bit of practice, I was going back to friends who use it saying I can't get it right at first, then suddenly it worked


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I can get the scream but not the huff and so it doesn't work - what am I doing wrong - Bomber is calling again and I need her not to for another 2 weeks really. But can't do this right - is there a video?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> I can get the scream but not the huff and so it doesn't work - what am I doing wrong - Bomber is calling again and I need her not to for another 2 weeks really. But can't do this right - is there a video?


Least your getting a scream lol ... Ruby just sits and try's to get away ... I have watch SC video ... I have emailed some of my local breeders to see if they use this method , none of them do .... Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

got a link to the vid - I can't find it


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> got a link to the vid - I can't find it


SC posted it a few weeks ago. Pm her see if she can repost it .. I saved it to my phone but cannot transfer it to my iPad sorry


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

spid said:


> got a link to the vid - I can't find it


In this thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/296800-accupressure-what-am-i-doing-wrong.html


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ta muchly - I'm not doing it hard enough or long enough by the looks of it - though she was quiet overnight.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

ruby has been quiet over night too .. ummmm

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds exactly like my two, Cosmills. Wonder if the quieter breeds just don't scream? Last time I tried, it did take my girls off for longer, but nowhere near as long as 8-10 weeks!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well just been in to see if she was off call as she only went 4 days on her last, no still showing signs, so thought I would try it again got the biggest scream ever and rolling and the licking.. My other girl dived on her and was licking her too .. Five mins later she was yowling for England ... She does not like me doing it, so don't know if it had worked or I was just hurting her ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Five mins later she was yowling for England ...


You have to repeat every time she does that, for about an hour. And then again approx 12 hours later, for another hour.

Roughly every 15 mins, but if they're really screaming and it's only 5-10 mins after I do it then.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> You have to repeat every time she does that, for about an hour. And then again approx 12 hours later, for another hour.
> 
> Roughly every 15 mins, but if they're really screaming and it's only 5-10 mins after I do it then.


Thx SC ... She was yowling all night .. I will try again this morning. If I don't get it right with her at least I can try with my other girl ..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well would you Adam and Eve it ... Ruby is coming out of call now only for Rosie to start ,, 3 calls in one month , so tried it with her ... Not a cat in hells chance... I have a very nice wound to prove her dismay ... Stud plans are now in place for her next call .... Horny madam


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cosmills my colourpoint Nala has already called and she is nine months, just waiting to see how long it will be until she calls again. My blue cream girl is a year (minus a week) and hasn't yet called. Maybe the CP's go into heat faster?!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> Cosmills my colourpoint Nala has already called and she is nine months, just waiting to see how long it will be until she calls again. My blue cream girl is a year (minus a week) and hasn't yet called. Maybe the CP's go into heat faster?!


Maybe.... she started a 7 months , week on week off , my other girl is the same she has just had her second at 8 months ... So if she follows the last two calls she will have a fourth in 14 days ish... Wot a mare...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Maybe.... she started a 7 months , week on week off , my other girl is the same she has just had her second at 8 months ... So if she follows the last two calls she will have a fourth in 14 days ish... Wot a mare...


Sorry eight month , head up bottom at the min lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Milly13 said:


> Cosmills my colourpoint Nala has already called and she is nine months, just waiting to see how long it will be until she calls again. My blue cream girl is a year (minus a week) and hasn't yet called. Maybe the CP's go into heat faster?!


No I don't think its that,i have a cp who had her 2nd call at 14 months.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> No I don't think its that,i have a cp who had her 2nd call at 14 months.


 I wish I had the answers but I don't , was hoping they both would settle down. It's happening and I can only do my best by them I guess


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I wish I had the answers but I don't , was hoping they both would settle down. It's happening and I can only do my best by them I guess


Time will tell.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Time will tell.


It will indeed ... Cats hey.. She has finally gone to sleep, hoping for a peaceful night


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

One of my girls has just started to call now at 8 months :shocked:

I've heard of the pressure method and the cotton bud method but have never had the courage to try them. Normally I find my girls wait until they are 12 - 14 months old before having their first call so this one is a right pain, particularly as I was showing her!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> One of my girls has just started to call now at 8 months :shocked:
> 
> I've heard of the pressure method and the cotton bud method but have never had the courage to try them. Normally I find my girls wait until they are 12 - 14 months old before having their first call so this one is a right pain, particularly as I was showing her!


I feel for you I really do ... Have tried the pressure method on both my girls, but to no avail... But it was worth a try, as for the cotton buds ... Sorry don't have the nerve and feels abit wrong if you know wot I mean lol ... Lets hope you don't have a constant caller like me... Things have not gone to plan:rolleyes5::rolleyes5:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cotton buds can and do introduce infection, not to mention the possibility of injury to the girl.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Cotton buds can and do introduce infection, not to mention the possibility of injury to the girl.


Cotton buds or glass rods, anything being inserted is not something I'd want to try.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Well would you Adam and Eve it ... Ruby is coming out of call now only for Rosie to start ,, 3 calls in one month , so tried it with her ... Not a cat in hells chance... I have a very nice wound to prove her dismay ... Stud plans are now in place for her next call .... Horny madam





spotty cats said:


> Cotton buds or glass rods, anything being inserted is not something I'd want to try.


Totally agree SC ... Eeeekkkkkkkk ... I don't know of any breeders,as yet that have done this method.. I so wished the pressure method would work. Pitty you don't live closers lol x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes I agree, I couldn't bring myself to use the 'inserting' method, but I do know of a couple of breeders who do this successfully and have done for many years. I would be too afriad of causing serious damage to the girl. Mind you, my retired (and neutered) stud boy was showing willing


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Yes I agree, I couldn't bring myself to use the 'inserting' method, but I do know of a couple of breeders who do this successfully and have done for many years. I would be too afriad of causing serious damage to the girl. Mind you, my retired (and neutered) stud boy was showing willing


Well could be you sorted... Don't have one otherwise I would lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I couldn't get it to work for Bombs - if anything she has called for longer. I now need her to stop this call and next call she is off to stud.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

LOL Cosmills 

I'm always worried that he might start to spray again though ... he was an awful spray when entire, the smell could strip paint at half a mile! So I took him up to my bedroom and he happily settled on the bed.

I'm hoping the girl doesn't call too frequently but both her mother and grandmother were frequent callers so I could be out of luck. I'm also hoping that this doesn't start all my others off


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Well I couldn't get it to work for Bombs - if anything she has called for longer. I now need her to stop this call and next call she is off to stud.


Me and you in the same boat then spid... Rosie goin to stud on next call too, cannot leave her much longer,, she calls for England doesn't eat, and losing condition all the time ... Hopefully I can get some back on her before the next call approx 10 days time


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> LOL Cosmills
> 
> I'm always worried that he might start to spray again though ... he was an awful spray when entire, the smell could strip paint at half a mile! So I took him up to my bedroom and he happily settled on the bed.
> 
> I'm hoping the girl doesn't call too frequently but both her mother and grandmother were frequent callers so I could be out of luck. I'm also hoping that this doesn't start all my others off


Am lucky my boy does not spray.... Yet lol ... She probably will, Rosie started ruby off then ruby started Rosie off... .. Its brill , the neighbours have not complained yet ... Lol


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I only have two girls who are old enough to be mated right now, the others are all last years youngsters and are still technically kittens so I could do with them waiting for a bit longer, but cats will be cats I suppose 

I feel sorry for my stud boy who clearly doesn't share my opinion on the correct age for a girl to first be mated. No complaints from the neighbours as yet, long may it continue


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> I only have two girls who are old enough to be mated right now, the others are all last years youngsters and are still technically kittens so I could do with them waiting for a bit longer, but cats will be cats I suppose
> 
> I feel sorry for my stud boy who clearly doesn't share my opinion on the correct age for a girl to first be mated. No complaints from the neighbours as yet, long may it continue


Yes cats will be cats... I could have done with them awaiting a few more months . Suck between the devil and the deep blue sea... High risk of pyo, high condition loss or mating her younger than liked... Don't think I have a choice,


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am too now sharing the nightmare 

I have Nala calling for the second time (she is still too young) and now Milly calling who is old enough BUT my new stud boy (who i want her to mate with) is not yet transferred over. I went to do it online today and it seems the GCCF have mucked up on Milly's registration and the second part of my postcode is put down as starting with a O instead of a 0 and in the world of computers that puts me at not being the owner Grrrrrr. I could of checked this months ago but at first glance the certificate looked correct.

I Will have to ring them tomorrow and get it sorted. Praying that the GCCF are not going to use this as an excuse to charge me extra money as it was clearly their mistake! 

So yes two very noisy ladies and a very noisy stud cat all of whom will be getting no action.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> I am too now sharing the nightmare
> 
> I have Nala calling for the second time (she is still too young) and now Milly calling who is old enough BUT my new stud boy (who i want her to mate with) is not yet transferred over. I went to do it online today and it seems the GCCF have mucked up on Milly's registration and the second part of my postcode is put down as starting with a O instead of a 0 and in the world of computers that puts me at not being the owner Grrrrrr. I could of checked this months ago but at first glance the certificate looked correct.
> 
> ...


Welcome to my nightmare .. Am going to write a book on it ... Just got Rosie in call , 5 days in so hope she gives up soon ... My boy is quite , not ready yet but having a good sniff so will not be too much longer he prefers me.. Worrying lol .. When did she first call and when was her second.?


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry I didn't reply, I somehow missed this.

She first called about six weeks ago. So this is number two and she is currently 9 months. I was really hoping she would hold out longer. She is off her food and I'm starting to get worried. 
It is so loud in my house at the moment. I really do feel for the poor neighbours. Last night I had the girls calling and my son crying at 3AM lol I am sleep deprived.

How's things at your house? Has Rosie come off call?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> Sorry I didn't reply, I somehow missed this.
> 
> She first called about six weeks ago. So this is number two and she is currently 9 months. I was really hoping she would hold out longer. She is off her food and I'm starting to get worried.
> It is so loud in my house at the moment. I really do feel for the poor neighbours. Last night I had the girls calling and my son crying at 3AM lol I am sleep deprived.
> ...


You are lucky with six weeks, Rosie did 4 days and ruby didnt do much better... Rosie will not eat and stays in call for about 7 days... So I worried and panicked as you do... She is off call today so am guessing we have another two weeks before she goes out to stud... She has not lost that much condition this time so its feed up time for her lol xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Bombs was the same - came off call and began again a week later for 8 days, I'd like to get a bit of weight back on her first (she hasn't lost too much), but if she calls in another eight days she still going to stud.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I made this mistake with Gabby, trying to hold her back to put weight on her first, and I'll never do it again. She's skin and bones now and there's just no getting it back on her.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Bombs was the same - came off call and began again a week later for 8 days, I'd like to get a bit of weight back on her first (she hasn't lost too much), but if she calls in another eight days she still going to stud.


It's unbelievably .. I have turn all light and heating down to a min to try on stop it ... Don't think I have a cat in hells chance but anything is worth a try lol ... Ruby worries me , eats like a horse but does not show she will go to my own boy ..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Scuse me while I beat my own brains out with frustration... Apache has just gone from nothing at all, no more than the occasional hold of the tail to one side... To full on rampant chirrupping call! She's 8 months to the very day!

Stud boy, I love you and all, but I could cheerfully kill you right now!


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> You are lucky with six weeks, Rosie did 4 days and ruby didnt do much better... Rosie will not eat and stays in call for about 7 days... So I worried and panicked as you do... She is off call today so am guessing we have another two weeks before she goes out to stud... She has not lost that much condition this time so its feed up time for her lol xx


I remember thinking when she went on heat that the weather had got a little warmer and that might be what triggered it. Then it got colder and we had zilch sign of it until this week. It's probably just coincidence though. She wasn't calling anywhere near as loud last time so maybe it was just a pre warm up?

I will be putting Milly who is 12 months Sunday to my boy tomorrow. That should keep him happy. Then it's just Nala who has to carry on suffering. Poor baby  I just want her to eat. The noise I can put up with but the lack of appetite really upsets me.


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

The funny thing about my two is that where they are both so EAGER they have been literally bum to bum rubbing one another. My husband finds this hilarious the thought of two lesbian cats in the house! MEN


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Scuse me while I beat my own brains out with frustration... Apache has just gone from nothing at all, no more than the occasional hold of the tail to one side... To full on rampant chirrupping call! She's 8 months to the very day!
> 
> Stud boy, I love you and all, but I could cheerfully kill you right now!


It must be something in the air Carly or I have jinx you all lol x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It must be something in the air Carly or I have jinx you all lol x


Yep gypsy now on second call at 7 months


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> I remember thinking when she went on heat that the weather had got a little warmer and that might be what triggered it. Then it got colder and we had zilch sign of it until this week. It's probably just coincidence though. She wasn't calling anywhere near as loud last time so maybe it was just a pre warm up?
> 
> I will be putting Milly who is 12 months Sunday to my boy tomorrow. That should keep him happy. Then it's just Nala who has to carry on suffering. Poor baby  I just want her to eat. The noise I can put up with but the lack of appetite really upsets me.


It did me... Have to tried hand feeling her... I have to do the stupid mummy talk to her,,, here come the aeroplane and yummy yummy, but it seems to work, ok she does not eat it all but if gets something down her... She has not eaten that much today but it takes her a few days to get back to normal ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yep gypsy now on second call at 7 months


Sorry guys ... My girls have sent the waves of love your ways


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> The funny thing about my two is that where they are both so EAGER they have been literally bum to bum rubbing one another. My husband finds this hilarious the thought of two lesbian cats in the house! MEN


Lol.... Rosie was giving it to rubes on my dining table , of all places lol ... She better not be coming back into call ..


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Sorry guys ... My girls have sent the waves of love your ways


I've now got the song "love is in the air" in my head :001_tt1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> I've now got the song "love is in the air" in my head :001_tt1:


A bit of chessey 70's on a Friday night ... But obviously am far to young to remember lol


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Don't be sending any calling vibes my way. I have 6 weeks before I can even consider a litter and we are pushing it with my 3 young uns 14, 12 and 10.5 months and nothing yet.....


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lucy1012 said:


> Don't be sending any calling vibes my way. I have 6 weeks before I can even consider a litter and we are pushing it with my 3 young uns 14, 12 and 10.5 months and nothing yet.....


14 months..... Don't even mention the word stud in her presence just incase 

You lucky thing making it that long


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

For those who's girls won't eat, have you tried giving them Periactin? Stimulates the appetite. I've not used it since when mine are allowed to call they can call out one side of their mouth while eating with the other side, but others swear by it.



Cosmills said:


> I so wished the pressure method would work. Pitty you don't live closers lol x


Could make my fortune hiring my finger out


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Milly13 said:


> 14 months..... Don't even mention the word stud in her presence just incase
> 
> You lucky thing making it that long


I was wondering if shecwas a silent caller as she chirps my neutercand lets him mount her but she rolls over to play. No extra affection, no noise and no rolling about and my stud ate her food instead of being interested so I think she is justs a tortie tart. Now with them being treated for chlamydia it is a blessing....


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lucy1012 said:


> I was wondering if shecwas a silent caller as she chirps my neutercand lets him mount her but she rolls over to play. No extra affection, no noise and no rolling about and my stud ate her food instead of being interested so I think she is justs a tortie tart. Now with them being treated for chlamydia it is a blessing....


Of corse  I have read a lot of your previous posts and I'm so sorry to hear about your kittens xx


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you, yes a bit of a blow.. but tansy is back to her normal self which has helped me and now everyone is being treated makes me feel better, but if this doesn't work I will still have 9 lovely neuters even if that means an end to breeding for us.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Sorry guys ... My girls have sent the waves of love your ways


If you could get them to send in my way I'd be very grateful! Lola had her first call 23/27 January, her second 5/12 March and I'm still waiting for the third.

There is a consolation - I've not been well enough to drive to the stud I'd like her to go to for most of the time since her second call!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

SC, I'd pay a lot for your skill right now!

Does anyone know of anyone in the UK who uses this method? I really, really need to learn.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> SC, I'd pay a lot for your skill right now!
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone in the UK who uses this method? I really, really need to learn.


practice makes perfect carly


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you could get them to send in my way I'd be very grateful! Lola had her first call 23/27 January, her second 5/12 March and I'm still waiting for the third.
> 
> There is a consolation - I've not been well enough to drive to the stud I'd like her to go to for most of the time since her second call!


Am sending it your way OS with pleasure


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> Thank you, yes a bit of a blow.. but tansy is back to her normal self which has helped me and now everyone is being treated makes me feel better, but if this doesn't work I will still have 9 lovely neuters even if that means an end to breeding for us.


Things are on the up Lucy... Have you pin pointed we're is has come from ?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> Things are on the up Lucy... Have you pin pointed we're is has come from ?


As much as we can arthur joined us in january and is litterally the only symptom free cat which would indicate that he is the carrier, but of course his breeder is adamant he has never been ill but at the time hd was selling quite a few cats as he was 'changing colours'


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> As much as we can arthur joined us in january and is litterally the only symptom free cat which would indicate that he is the carrier, but of course his breeder is adamant he has never been ill but at the time hd was selling quite a few cats as he was 'changing colours'


So do you get rid or keep him within your program ... It's hard to know wot to do for the best ... .. X


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Problem is that you have to know where you're aiming first!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> So do you get rid or keep him within your program ... It's hard to know wot to do for the best ... .. X


He is on the same treatment as everyone else so with luck he will be fine, I am a softie so either way I would find a way for him to live here safely as a neuter


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Sending all the luck a can


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

And we start again... Ruby yowling like a good un ... So it's week on week off... Now just waiting for Rosie to start I give her two days...lol


----------

